
Algorithm Design (2006) [pdf] - boshomi
http://www.cs.sjtu.edu.cn/~jiangli/teaching/CS222/files/materials/Algorithm%20Design.pdf
======
pzh
Is this book meant to be free or is this a pirated copy?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Posted by a Chinese university, I am kinda guessing the latter. Pearson isn't
known for giving stuff away out of the goodness of their hearts, and it's not
super uncommon for university professors to just _post course materials_
without a lot of concern for where it came from.

------
gnat
A textbook covering complexity analysis, the standard types of algorithms and
most common algorithms in each category, with implementation notes. Could have
been the textbook I had in 1992.

------
master_yoda_1
Is not it piracy ?

